# Swift Royale 620 Problem



## alfasteve (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi all bought my first motorhome last week drove home great every thing works was really happy until this morning. Water everywhere the roof leaks quite bad, ordered a new vent but the roof from the dome back about 5ft seems very wet any advice would be most welcom. And could anyone tell me the best way to remove the side cuboards so I can get the interior roof panels down.
Many thanks in advance
Steve very green newbie


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Surely this is a problem to be sorted under warranty by whoever you bought the m/h from


----------



## alfasteve (Nov 22, 2012)

Bought it private sale so no comeback have to sort it myself.


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

That's tough. Hope they made you aware of the problem before you bought so that price you paid reflected it. If they didn't tell you it could be a trading standards job.

Have a look at this thread for parts info
linky thingy


----------



## alfasteve (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks just wish it would stop raining then I could do something about it


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Steve, please PM me your contact No. or email address as I know someone who can help you, as they have been there where you are now and had a successful outcome.

As pointed out Steve your cannot PM me so please call me at 07506 378737.

Regards

Bob


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Steve is not a subscriber so cannot PM you.
Dave p


----------

